# I need some cloning advice or tips please.



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Hi, I've been having problems cloning. I did have some success once. But repeating the process has not been going well. 
I currently am trying to root a cutting that was taken from the mother 3 weeks ago. Amazingly it still looks as good as the day I cut it, but 21 days later still no roots? This particular cutting is actually a branch segment about 3 in long with a single 5 bladed medium sized leaf and because its a segment and not a tip, its like its topped.
I cut it, (@ a 45) tweaked it (to remove any air bubble), dipped it in rooting powder and stuck it in a dark cup of filtered water with a lid with a hole thru it for the top to stick out. Its been very cool here so I've had a heat pad under the cup. It is NOT too hot. the temp should be perfect. This is my 1st attempt using the rooting hormone. I mist her several times a day? I changed the water once, and re dipped her in the powder. It gets about 15 hrs of indirect room light a day. LOL It has even pushed out a few new pitols! But still no roots after 3 weeks. Could they still be coming? (I suppose so but...) Is there anything else I can do? Any cloning tips are appreciated.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

got any pics of it?


----------



## notpatient (May 18, 2009)

there are more than 20 different ways in the DIY section of the forum on how to build a cloner and for really cheap, just throw some money at it


----------



## stumps (May 18, 2009)

do you have an air stone in your cup?? or just standing water?


----------



## Skunk#1 (May 18, 2009)

think about trying something different then the powder, I have had nothing but dead clones when I tryed the powder. Try this stuff http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=SA148 its a little bit more costly then other stuff but I bet you a nug that you will have roots 7-10 days, and also get a Fluorescent light just for you clones and a timer for 18 hour's of light. And get a tray with a plastic dome like this http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=PO100A&cat=172 so you can keep the humidty up. 
Good luck


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

notpatient said:


> there are more than 20 different ways in the DIY section of the forum on how to build a cloner and for really cheap, just throw some money at it


Throw some money at it. LMFAO you must be an Obama aid. Worst advise ever!


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

I'll try to put some pics up. It is in a homemade clone dome. No airstone, would that help BEFORE any roots emerge? humidity and temp I'm sure are not the prob. Might be the water. Since I know for a FACT that rooting powder is not nessessary i'm not going to BUY any more. Shultz is damn lucky I bought the one I did lol. I understand that certain "products" can be helpful, but I will put in the extra effort to do things without them. It will only make me a better grower and a better person. If I buy a cloner, and buy this and buy that, I may as well just buy my weed. i definitly appreciate the suggestions just the same. Keep them coming while i work on the pics...


----------



## notpatient (May 18, 2009)

this is growing tips not how to kill a country tips


----------



## notpatient (May 18, 2009)

but seriously spend some money buy a cloner - and I am


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

whoa buddy...not good


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> whoa buddy...not good


 Could you explain? The lid does not stay on all day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

I think your clone might be a little to small  I see just a fan leaf *shade leaf * and just a little action going on at the base....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

its gonna grow but you might be dissapointed


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Ok well i understand your concern about the size. It may not be ideal, and i understand that this particular cutting is a bit unorthodox because it is as i said just a branch segment rather than an entire growing tip. the tip was cut of on a previous cloning attempt. The branch that this cutting came from was designated for cloning and when the original cutting died I took this segment from the same branch. I know this seems a bit unusual to most people, but it is possible to clone branch segments. You dont need a TIP. At least not according to my research. And even if you do this cutting does have 2 of them really. I guess i could be wrong about this. But thats why I'm here having this discussion. Trying to learn. I'm trying to find the page i saw about cloneing branch segments. In any case, the fact that this cutting is still alive and looking as good as it was on its mom, when other bigger tips would have died by now under nearly identical circumstances bodes well for this little clone.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> its gonna grow but you might be dissapointed


 I'll only be dissappointed if I dont learn anything from it. I've got 8 -10 weeks to make another mom and try again before theres room in the flower tent so...thank you all for trying to help.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

brother, I'm just telling you from experience....if you look into my attachments, some where in there you'll find a picture of a cute little plant like yours I was trying to grow out....well, it didn't work out to say the least....and it just added to my plant count  aloha and goodluck


----------



## Skunk#1 (May 18, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> I'll try to put some pics up. It is in a homemade clone dome. No airstone, would that help BEFORE any roots emerge? humidity and temp I'm sure are not the prob. Might be the water. Since I know for a FACT that rooting powder is not nessessary i'm not going to BUY any more. Shultz is damn lucky I bought the one I did lol. I understand that certain "products" can be helpful, but I will put in the extra effort to do things without them. It will only make me a better grower and a better person. If I buy a cloner, and buy this and buy that, I may as well just buy my weed. i definitly appreciate the suggestions just the same. Keep them coming while i work on the pics...


Buying good supplies and materail is not the same thing as buying weed the upfront cost might make you think so but if you think $21 for enough gel for 1000+ clones is bad your wrong. And you thinking not buying supplies is going to make you a better grower your wrong buying the stuff you need is very important or you will be trying to clone a fan leaf for a 4-6 weeks, Basicly you have a bad setup that's why you are haveing problems, invest in a grow book and have a open mind to new thing's then try again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

I have to side with skunk on this one.....I'm a builder and I'm only as good as my tools allow me....


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Ok here it is. Right from the RIU growfaq. Cloning branch segments > https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=193


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

bro.... you wanna see how to do clones?? check my journal....I might know what I'm talking about....then again, I might not...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

don't start a thread asking for help then get bent about it


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Skunk#1 said:


> Buying good supplies and material is not the same thing as buying weed the upfront cost might make you think so but if you think $21 for enough gel for 1000+ clones is bad your wrong. And you thinking not buying supplies is going to make you a better grower your wrong buying the stuff you need is very important or you will be trying to clone a fan leaf for a 4-6 weeks, Basically you have a bad setup that's why you are having problems, invest in a grow book and have a open mind to new thing's then try again


 "buying the stuff you need is very important" that is what the people selling the stuff want you to think. LOL you are brainwashed my friend. Dependency on the products of others is a weakness. Independance and the ability to do thing yourself is a strength. And its my greatest strenghth! You don't get it. But I do and I will. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> don't start a thread asking for help then get bent about it


 No No I'm not bent. You have me confused with the average individual i guess. lol Im not that guy. I appreciate all the input, and have said as much. It's all good. My set up might not be a good one at all, but its not because I didn't buy it. lol Its because I've havn't yet aquired the knowledge. Which obviously I am in the process of doing. Are YOU bent? I did not mean to bend you lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

maybe you took it wrong...I didn't mean that in a degrading way...what I was trying to say that the advice that was given, is the advice you didn't want to hear so you went searching for answers you did want to hear  that is all have a good day! still feel free to stop by my journal


----------



## Skunk#1 (May 18, 2009)

That link is correct as a "step by step' but your problems are all enviroment problems and that link says very little about that. I gave you the advice that I thought would make things alot easyier and faster for you and its up to you to use it or not. the way you take a clone is probally 10-15% the enviroment is the 85-90% of it. 
Good Luck With It


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> maybe you took it wrong...I didn't mean that in a degrading way...what I was trying to say that the advice that was given, is the advice you didn't want to hear so you went searching for answers you did want to hear  that is all have a good day! still feel free to stop by my journal


 You are right i did not like the advise i got. First of all you (Dr.) did not offer any advise. You just commented that it looked to small. Point taken.
The only other advise I've gotten is buy a cloner, or buy different cloning gel. I don't think that that is the best solution for me, and its definately not the ONLY solution. You're both bent because I didn't get down on my knees and bow to your (supposed) wisdom. LOL i wanted cloning advise not shopping advise. I grew up with 2 women, I know how to shop! lol


----------



## glassblower3000 (May 18, 2009)

rapid rooters and root tech gel, and high humidity, works for me!!!p.s. don't waste you money on a cloner..it's cool but too spendy...you can get pimp results with a "Mondi" for 5 bucks !!!!btw fuck the powder!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

I said look in my JOURNAL....there is advice about cloning in there..................


----------



## Skunk#1 (May 18, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> "buying the stuff you need is very important" that is what the people selling the stuff want you to think. LOL you are brainwashed my friend. Dependency on the products of others is a weakness. Independance and the ability to do thing yourself is a strength. And its my greatest strenghth! You don't get it. But I do and I will. Thanks for trying to help.


Its like this would I rather make a small investment into products that make things happen in a fast amount of time where I can keep my cycle going so I can have a steady supply of Great Herb that I grew all by myself and dont have to buy it then yeah the "BIG COMPANYS" got me brainwashed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

bro.....cup water and some love....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

is that the answer you looking for??????????????????


----------



## cackpircings (May 18, 2009)

This is why I stoped trying to help people kiss-ass. Unless I know them ofcourse.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Skunk#1 said:


> Its like this would I rather make a small investment into products that make things happen in a fast amount of time where I can keep my cycle going so I can have a steady supply of Great Herb that I grew all by myself and dont have to buy it then yeah the "BIG COMPANYS" got me brainwashed


 I understand your point completely. But what happens when you are unable ( for whatever reason) to aquire all these products that help you grow. You will wish that you had learned to do it without them. I AM learning to do it without them. It comes down to this choice- do i want to purchase a product or aquire an ability? I know I know, you think that that product will give you the ability, but the reality is that it is the existance of the product that takes the ability away from you, along with a bit of your cash.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

cackpircings said:


> This is why I stoped trying to help people kiss-ass. Unless I know them ofcourse.


I hear you brah..  kiss-ass  and + rep to you cackpircings


----------



## Skunk#1 (May 18, 2009)

well got to resect you for that !! I got a some advice that you might want, when I was a kid my mom loved house plant's we had them all over well she always took starts from them to make more plants to put around the house, cant remember all the details but she would take little glass jar or glass cup fill it with water and put it in the kitchen window she never put any root hormone or anything and she just used scissors out of the junk drawer cut a branch off and put it in the jar cant remember how long it took but she would grow huge roots and always was transplanting them into dirt. but you should try this it always worked for her, maybe thats more of the advice you were looking for. now that I rememberd that maybe I will try it just for shits and grins. 
Good Luck With Your Grows


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

cackpircings said:


> This is why I stoped trying to help people kiss-ass. Unless I know them ofcourse.


Anyone who stops trying to help people BECAUSE OF the people they are trying to help, wasn't really trying to help anyone else in the first place! Which is EXACTLY what has happened here today. Y'all were trying to help me for yourself, not for me. And when you realized that you weren't going to recieve the kudos from me that you wanted you got mad and took your ball home.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

kudos??? 1 rep point is kudos?? please..... I go after bigger fish for rep pts. not guppys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

go back and re-read your thread..people were trying to help


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Skunk#1 said:


> well got to resect you for that !! I got a some advice that you might want, when I was a kid my mom loved house plant's we had them all over well she always took starts from them to make more plants to put around the house, cant remember all the details but she would take little glass jar or glass cup fill it with water and put it in the kitchen window she never put any root hormone or anything and she just used scissors out of the junk drawer cut a branch off and put it in the jar cant remember how long it took but she would grow huge roots and always was transplanting them into dirt. but you should try this it always worked for her, maybe thats more of the advice you were looking for. now that I rememberd that maybe I will try it just for shits and grins.
> Good Luck With Your Grows


 My house is also full of plants. Many of which i have cloned. Yucca trees, spider plants, all kind of viney plants, peace lillys, even vegatables. obviously the MJ is a little more finicky. I put a call out for some advise. I have a right to take it or leave it. I left it thats all. Don't be so upset i didn't like your advise. Maybe I'm a complete moron and wouldn't know good advise if it hit me in the face. The subject took a turn towards money, and business. Those are two things that are of a planetary concern right now. And I do not agree with ANYONE when it comes to those subjects. Why? Because everyone is trying to solve the problems by doing the very same things that caused the problems. Spending money. So when someone tells me that the answer is - spend money. Its just bad advise.


----------



## Skunk#1 (May 18, 2009)

well I think that last peice of advice I gave is right up your alley, The advice I gave was not a sales pitch its was what I use and thought I would pass it on, but try the jar in the window trick I am telling you it works my mom always had 4-5 jars in the window with a few plants in each and they were always getting roots. oh yeah I remember she would change the water every now and again not sure how often but she would


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Skunk#1 said:


> well I think that last peice of advice I gave is right up your alley, The advice I gave was not a sales pitch its was what I use and thought I would pass it on, but try the jar in the window trick I am telling you it works my mom always had 4-5 jars in the window with a few plants in each and they were always getting roots. oh yeah I remember she would change the water every now and again not sure how often but she would


 Yeah now you are speakin my language, thats IS basically what i am doing, (cup. water,window) except i DID BUY rooting hormone, even though i successfully cloned a plant without it before. And i have it in a dome. that put me at 1 success out of 4 tries. Not counting this one, which has not failed yet. So its not like I've been trying this forever. Its the amount of time i was MOST curious about. I cant believe this thing is still alive after 21 days with no roots!? 
I'll ask again if anyone thinks that putting airstone in the cup will help, but i figure that, that only helps when there are already roots to use the O that the stone provides?


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

Skunk#1 said:


> think about trying something different then the powder, I have had nothing but dead clones when I tryed the powder. Try this stuff http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=SA148 its a little bit more costly then other stuff but I bet you a nug that you will have roots 7-10 days, and also get a Fluorescent light just for you clones and a timer for 18 hour's of light. And get a tray with a plastic dome like this http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=PO100A&cat=172 so you can keep the humidty up.
> Good luck


 Your advise skunk has been solid. I recognize that. Its just not for me. You have been much more of a man about it than the good Dr. It was the guy who simply said "throw money at it" that i didn't care for. If I Have to buy http://www.americanag.com/proddetail.php?prod=SA148 I will. And if it works i will have you to thank for it. But i will continue to try without such "luxuries".


----------



## Skunk#1 (May 18, 2009)

a airstone could not hurt at all, putting air in the water could only be a good thing, How much light is it getting ?? I would think not direct sunlight where it would get hot but not really shaded sunlight, would be the best


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 18, 2009)

It gets indirect sun from a window about 3 feet away, and flouro room light until i go to bed. We both sleep for 6 or 7 hrs then its light again. I'm starting to think I need to put myself on 12/12 and get some more sleep! lol
My airstone is busy making Tea right now for mom, but your right it probably cant hurt to put in in there. will do asap.


----------



## MickFoster (May 19, 2009)

I don't know if your cutting will grow roots but if it's still ok after 3 weeks I suppose eventually it will. Here's what I do and I have 100% success - didn't cost any money since I had an extra airstone and pump laying around. Took one of my wife's tupperware containers and drilled holes in the top for the cuttings to go in. Filled it with tap water, added airstone, put in the cuttings so it is submerged about an inch, put it under flourescent light 18/6 and in a week I have roots. No rooting gel, no humidity dome, no misting, no pH'd water. Works everytime for me. I usually let them go 2 weeks until the roots are about 6-8 inches long then transplant. I do change the water every few days. Hope that helps.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 19, 2009)

MickFoster said:


> I don't know if your cutting will grow roots but if it's still ok after 3 weeks I suppose eventually it will. Here's what I do and I have 100% success - didn't cost any money since I had an extra airstone and pump laying around. Took one of my wife's tupperware containers and drilled holes in the top for the cuttings to go in. Filled it with tap water, added airstone, put in the cuttings so it is submerged about an inch, put it under flourescent light 18/6 and in a week I have roots. No rooting gel, no humidity dome, no misting, no pH'd water. Works everytime for me. I usually let them go 2 weeks until the roots are about 6-8 inches long then transplant. I do change the water every few days. Hope that helps.


I have 2 questions for you. how big is the tupperware, and how big are your cuttings? a 3rd lol 2 weeks total or 2 weeks after the 1st sign of roots? Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## MickFoster (May 19, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> I have 2 questions for you. how big is the tupperware, and how big are your cuttings? a 3rd lol 2 weeks total or 2 weeks after the 1st sign of roots? Thank you very much for your help!


I originally started with a tupperware container that was round - about 10" in diameter - was only good for a few clones - I have since made a larger one with a rubbermaid container at walmart. My cuttings vary usually around 4 or 5 inches in total length. I have even taken cuttings off plants in the 3rd week of flower with good results. 2 weeks total usually - roots appear after about a week and I let them stay there another week to get some length. Then I put them in a rockwool cube for planting.


----------



## joebaze (May 19, 2009)

im having a similar dilemma..
i recently killed one of my ladies to make room in my box 
my friend told me to try to clone the branches from her to maybe gain more..
some clones are in jiffy pellets n some are in a tupperware with tap water..
i noticed that the tap water ones grew roots alot faster!
but both are working...
my question is, some of the cuttings had hairs starting to grow!
all are in 12/12 mode n have been in it since cutting them..
is it ayt to transfer them to 24 or 18/6???


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 19, 2009)

Well Joe, if you dont want them to flower you will HAVE to put them on 18/6. Weather or not they accept this change may depend upon how long they have been 12/12. I suppose it could cause them to hermie? You said "since I cut them". how long ago was that?


----------



## joebaze (May 19, 2009)

well, some are like 2, maybe 3 weeks in..
others are less than a week..
if i stay in 12/12 will they still fill out nice??


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 19, 2009)

joebaze said:


> well, some are like 2, maybe 3 weeks in..
> others are less than a week..
> if i stay in 12/12 will they still fill out nice??


 It depends upon how big they are. I dont know how many you have but....I would try to put the ones that are only a week back on 24/0/ light and vegg them longer. The ones that have been 12/12 for 3 weeks I dont think will want to go back to 24/0. 
The 1 clone i managed to root and plant had like 5 nodes. Long story, but i had to kill it or flower it. So this 5 node clone went right to 12/12 and it produced about 1/4 oz dry.


----------



## joebaze (May 19, 2009)

oooooo...
well they have like 2 nodes...
this is my first attempt in cloning so i dnt really know how many nodes i needed...
are these too small???


----------



## kremnon (May 19, 2009)

it takes longer to clone in standing water cuz there is little oxygen, change ur water often. or try sticking ur cut in what ur gonna grow in. hopefully organic soil.

ive had great success withrootone and clonex i prefer the gels they work good.

i don't have any equipment so i just use a syrofoam cup and stick my clones in the shade outside. works all the time


----------



## joebaze (May 19, 2009)

ive noticed that my cuttings in the standing water rooted wayyyy more faster than the 1 in the jiffy pellets...
i use no gels.
just cut them n stick em in!


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 20, 2009)

joebaze said:


> oooooo...
> well they have like 2 nodes...
> this is my first attempt in cloning so i dnt really know how many nodes i needed...
> are these too small???


 Is two nodes to small? Apparently not!! This morning I checked my cutting (which has only 2 nodes) and ta-dah roots!  Boom chicka whaa whaa. Gimmie 3 months and I'll post a picture of the fatty I roll with it!!


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 20, 2009)

MickFoster said:


> I don't know if your cutting will grow roots but if it's still ok after 3 weeks I suppose eventually it will. Here's what I do and I have 100% success - didn't cost any money since I had an extra airstone and pump laying around. Took one of my wife's tupperware containers and drilled holes in the top for the cuttings to go in. Filled it with tap water, added airstone, put in the cuttings so it is submerged about an inch, put it under flourescent light 18/6 and in a week I have roots. No rooting gel, no humidity dome, no misting, no pH'd water. Works everytime for me. I usually let them go 2 weeks until the roots are about 6-8 inches long then transplant. I do change the water every few days. Hope that helps.


 The best answer. I'm doing this next time all the way. Thanks +rep 4 u.
And +rep for skunk, for putting up with me and still trying to help!


----------



## Skunk#1 (May 20, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> The best answer. I'm doing this next time all the way. Thanks +rep 4 u.
> And +rep for skunk, for putting up with me and still trying to help!


Well you want to do it one way and I want to do it another way but at the end of the day we are trying to do the same thing Smoke A Joint 
Thanks and good luck


----------



## joebaze (May 21, 2009)

this info is great!
for now my cloning setup is giving me results so ill stick to it for a while!
my other question is 
is cloning in the flowering stage okkay???
i had to hack my plant for room n decided to try n clone it!
but they were already giving hairs...


----------



## notpatient (May 22, 2009)

so Im sorry that I upset you guys with my comment ,I thought it might of been helpful if you bought a cloner or made one it still cost money I really like the consistency and dependability of mine it works in less then a week most times and in summer a lil longer you can make one for 40 bucks but my bad !! in the end your still throwing money at it 
POLITICAL JOKES ASIDE


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 22, 2009)

Its all good man (toke toke pass...)


----------



## notpatient (May 22, 2009)

Im saying, puff puff pass amigo


----------



## InsaneBUDS (May 24, 2009)

DUDE. Itslikegrowingaweed. your almost TOO fake-philosophical for me to handle. these people are all trying to tell you the cheapest easiest way to make what you want to happen, happen faster, and your obviously so broke and can't admit it that your pulling this shit about losing the "ability to the product" holy shit dude you can spend 10 bucks on gel, 10 bucks on some rookwool and get a 5 dollar 23 watt CFL bulb that costs NOTHING to run, put that shit 2 inches above your clone, MIST that bitch and wait!! you ask for advice and then when you don't get answers like "hey man, fuck the cloner, and the products, just sick it in the ground and pray" you get pissed off! dont go to a forum asking for help if you wont even accept the help for what it is: honest, well-intentioned advice. As many have said, good luck with that.


----------



## bluetick (May 24, 2009)

*This is the most accurate cloning video that I know of anywhere. If you can't clone after following these simple directions, then something is seriously wrong.

I didn't use the kelp but only the hydrogen peroxide and B-1. A sharp CLEAN blade of some sort and HEAT are the two things you can't go without, along with lights, dome, additional tray, temp and humidity guage, spray bottle, rooting powder or gel, and rapid rooters. I prefer these over rockwool cubes since they are round and easier to get out and stay moister.

I also dump a bit of rootone powder form down in the hole and mix up some water with some rootone and use this to moisten the rapid rooters for the first time or two directly in the hole. Never can have enough.

As far as the cost you can do all of this under $50 including the pad, flouro lights, etc.... You'd probably pay that for an eighth, so see it from the bright side. $50 can possibly give you @ 50 SEXED FEMALE clones. Here is the link.

**
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iimHkskETg*


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 25, 2009)

The day after I started this thread (go figure), roots appeared. Today is a week later, and 4 weeks since I cut it. There is new growth on top, and the roots are really taking off now, so in the dirt she goes.
So for the record...You CAN clone a small branch segment, with only one leaf.
You DON"T have to spend money to do so. You WILL be ridiculed for not shopping your way out of a jam. You CAN appreciate advice without actually taking it. And unlike INSANEBUDS you can't just SAY that you're "well intentioned". You actually have to BE "well intentioned". I gaurantee that not one person on this entire planet would say that your post was "well intentioned" Mr. INSANEBUDS


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

I beg to differ.....please update when 2 months from now....I would really like to see the growth. have a good day


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I beg to differ.....please update when 2 months from now....I would really like to see the growth. have a good day


I will update. I'm here to learn. Not to hate. Not to TRY to feel good about myself. Not to show off. Not to win or lose.
Bad advice was given and identified. Good advice was given and accredited. Any intelligent person who reads this thread surely knows the difference. I stand by every word I said in here. And when I wish someone a good day I mean it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

bro....I aint going there with you again....you are just trolling! yeah, I learned my lesson the first time, as they say 1st time, shame on me...2nd time, shame on you....I had nothing but good intentions. and what do you do?? you troll, like an idiot, I let it get to me...than you cry to a mod and I recieve an infraction....thx brah!! I was gonna stay off the forums cause of you but I changed my mind....why let 1 bad experience ruin the couple hundred good ones I had....? bro...you have no sympathy from me, I was trying to help, but now I am not....be careful people, he might call a mod. if he don't like your response......also you wrote to me that you didn't like my advice but in the next sentence you say I never gave you any advice? you contradicting yourself son......how old are you???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

.....and I stand by every word I say......what, gonna call a mod now??


----------



## Scuba (May 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .....and I stand by every word I say......what, gonna call a mod now??


 dude so much hate, let it go


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

yeah ....I'm a hater now look at my title look at the date dude.....its over allready. can we move on now  thank you.... have a nice day


----------



## Scuba (May 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah ....I'm a hater now look at my title look at the date dude.....its over allready. can we move on now  thank you.... have a nice day


 hahaha, so i've been taking clones the past few wks and putting them in some glasses with clonex rooting solution and water i'm hoping its' going to work. I should be cause i just had a clone root that was only 1 inch long.


----------



## luielugatz (Jun 2, 2009)

theres your problem that isnt a cutting thats a leave.....u cannot clone a leave......what i would do is get a cutting that looks like its growing a new set of leaves.......then cut it at a 45 degree angle then stick it in some dort not a cup of water.....also take it out of that 2gallon pot and let it breath a lil......dont use a pot cover for a humadome actually if u can constrict some toothpics or some stick together with some saran wrap and make a cheap ass humadome...... then depending on what you have for a light a florecent is the best....i think you might have it in a window get light on ut 24/7 not 18 all day light all day humidity and only spray it down once a day not several.....let me know how you do....i hope i helped....gl....


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 3, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> theres your problem that isnt a cutting thats a leave.....u cannot clone a leave......what i would do is get a cutting that looks like its growing a new set of leaves.......then cut it at a 45 degree angle then stick it in some dort not a cup of water.....also take it out of that 2gallon pot and let it breath a lil......dont use a pot cover for a humadome actually if u can constrict some toothpics or some stick together with some saran wrap and make a cheap ass humadome...... then depending on what you have for a light a florecent is the best....i think you might have it in a window get light on ut 24/7 not 18 all day light all day humidity and only spray it down once a day not several.....let me know how you do....i hope i helped....gl....


Thanks luielugatz but its NOT a leaf lol. If you had read the thread......
For those just getting on board now. I attempted (successfully) to clone a branch segment that, yes, only had one leaf on it. The growing tip itself was cut in an earlier unsuccessful attempt, and i did not want to cut off another (productive) tip. This is what I mean by branch "segment". This is from the GrowFAQ (section on cloning). Which by the way I must say that its obvious to me that few people here at RIU including the more experienced growers have actually read the GrowFAQ. 
Here it is > https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=193
And here is my clone today. This is I think 9 days after transplant to soil. Its growing very well thank you very much.





Because its a segment it's like it's topped and now has 2 tips growing.
I'd like to descibe exactly how I transplanted it to soil.
1st i put some of my regular soil mix in the pot. Then I put a cup in the middle and filled the pot with soil. Then i removed the cup exposing a cavity in the middle. You can just see this in the pictures i posted previously. I then held the clone with its roots dangleing into the cavity and filled the hole with New ERA potting soil (which i may as well tell you is my secret weapon when it come indoor growing) Its a mix of 1/3 peatmoss, 1/3 vermiculite, 1/3 perlite, and just enough organic material to call it soil lol. I soaked the whole thing good, and have not watered it again since. The pot is still a little heavy so I'll wait to water again untill its lighter. A few more days I suppose. Oh and its under a cfl 18/6.
So there you have it. Total cost to clone= $4.87 for cloning powder. And again I will say thank you very much to those that helped, AND those who didn't but tried.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

hi  that IS how I make clones.......cut a 20" branch and segment it to about 8-15 clones..... it is not only found in RIU's FAQ section but it is found practically anywhere anyone clones...its common practice good day


----------



## seph (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys, somebody asked this question a couple pages ago but i didn't really see an answer, but maybe i got distracted...

Can you clone a flowering plant? Will that make the clone automatically flower early ?

will revegging affect overall yield, or cause hermies?

the plants have been flowering probably for a week tops ;/ yesterday was the first day i noticed they had started to flower...


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 3, 2009)

seph said:


> hey guys, somebody asked this question a couple pages ago but i didn't really see an answer, but maybe i got distracted...
> 
> Can you clone a flowering plant? Will that make the clone automatically flower early ?
> 
> ...


 Is your plant flowering 12/12 or just showing pre-flowers?
Yes you can clone a flowering plant, but it will continue to flower unless you get it back under 24/0 light. Re-vegging a flowering clone will be more difficult the longer the plant has been flowering. if its only been a week thats not very long and you should be fine. Some strains will revert back to veg better than others. 
Re-vegging wont affect yeild lol because vegging plants dont yeild anything. Hermies are always a stress or three away I guess. Good luck!


----------



## seph (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not really sure how long it has been flowering ;\ it just looks like it is starting to grow little flowers on all the growth tips... one of them looks like it hasn't started, though.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 3, 2009)

Are you growing outdoors? In the southern hemispere? lol I dont understand how you could not know how long they have been in flower? How old are they man?


----------



## seph (Jun 3, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> Are you growing outdoors? In the southern hemispere? lol I dont understand how you could not know how long they have been in flower? How old are they man?


the power went off and my timer got messed up a bit.

they're probably two months or so old maybe longer. 

are there any pictures of what flowers should look like at each week?


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 3, 2009)

Ohhh I see. Sorry to hear that. White hais man white hairs. At two months old the plant should probably be showing preflowers regardless of light schedule. But if its in full flower the top should look something like this. this is about 12 days flower I think.
 
but yeah if has only been like a week take your clones and let her continue to flower.


----------



## seph (Jun 3, 2009)

cool it looks a bit less developed than that, not as many hairs, so its probably not too old. Took some cuttings today ;D

thanks a lot for the picture.


----------



## luielugatz (Jun 4, 2009)

oh sorry i thought u cloned a leaf.....lol my bad i was a bit potted......but anyway i stumbled onto a new cloneing product and its wicked cheap.......they are rockwell micro plugs.......they look like little rockwool with slits in them all u do is presoak and they slide a clone in.....i like to keep an elastic around it so its constantly moist then you either pop it in a hydro setup or in dirt....check them out i love em....36 for like 5 bucks i think i forget im potted again.....gl


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 5, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> oh sorry i thought u cloned a leaf.....lol my bad i was a bit potted......but anyway i stumbled onto a new cloneing product and its wicked cheap.......they are rockwell micro plugs.......they look like little rockwool with slits in them all u do is presoak and they slide a clone in.....i like to keep an elastic around it so its constantly moist then you either pop it in a hydro setup or in dirt....check them out i love em....36 for like 5 bucks i think i forget im potted again.....gl


 Hey Lui. Lots of people are checkin this thread for cloning tips I'm sure so TYVM for this worthy addition.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 8, 2009)

Its been another week and the clone is....it's growing like a weed.





Already accepting some LST.


----------



## inval (Jun 8, 2009)

In my experience, unless you use an airstone in the water (which shouldn't be just distilled water-it should be a cloning solution like Olivia's or Power Clone), then you get a lot of microbial problems that prevent rooting and encourage pythium (root rot). You can alternatively set up a device like a power cloner where the stem is periodically sprayed with cloning solution like an aeroponic setup. Also, again in my experience, it is important to keep the air temperature at 70 degrees F with fluorescents about 12 inches away. Without cloning solution you are not bathing the the roots in rooting hormone. I personally use rootcubes that have been saturated in cloning solution which I refresh every 4-5 days. I also dip the stems in Green Light rooting powder. I get virtually 100% success.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 8, 2009)

Your right thats pretty much what I learned here. Its all about the airstone. Thats why the others ones didnt make it. I didn't see any use for it with no roots to use the O. I was waiting for the roots and the clone was waiting for the O. I didn't think about the microbial ramifications either. TY inval


----------



## stumps (Jun 8, 2009)

I use the air stone. But I just use tap water and a little superthrive. Most of the time I have roots start in 5 days and move to soil around 15.


----------



## bigbuddy69 (Jun 9, 2009)

You can buy a cloner, or just open one up at a grow store and see that they are incredibly simple. You can make one for under half the price people charge for them, but that is the price of convienence I suppose.

A good pond pump, some pvc pipe, a hack saw, some pvc pipe glue, some minature sprinlker heads, a decent rubbermaid storage tub (black or as dark as possible, no translucent tubs), and the one thing you'll need from the grow store is the black foam pac-man plant holder thingys (they're about 50 cents a piece) these require a 1 & 7/8ths inch auger bit to drill the holes in the top of the rubbermaid storage bin. If you get a chance, see one in action, then you will see how easy it is to replicate.

Also the air stone as previosly mentiond helps out a lot as well, provides oxygen for the roots in that enclosed space.

I use Blu Moon Mega Roots concentrate in mine, works very well with the air stone.

I couldn't afford to buy a cloner, so I made my own, if you can afford one, more power to ya! The trick is to get them to stop leaking, even commercial cloners seem to leak, from the ones I've seen anyway


----------



## Muscle Bud (Jun 9, 2009)

I've tried the bubble cloner system and have had nothing but poor results. I dont why I even tried one when with my original method I have a 100% rooting success rate. 

Here is my method that is proven itself time and clone again!

1. take my cuttings with 1 to 2 nodes that will be under the medium & pre cutting the leaves off the node sites to be buried.
2. soak them for 24 hours in a 1/3 strenth solution of B1/superthrive.
3. after soak I re-cut nodes & bottom with x-acto blade & lightly scrape the sides of cutting that will be dipped & buried.
4. now dip n swirl cutting in a 30:1 solution of Dip N Grow liquid / distilled water for 10-13 seconds
5. now insert your cutting in a plastic dixie type 8oz cup with driiled holes for drain/absorb & 50/50 mix of perlite/vermiculite pre-wet with distilled water with an insert hole made with a small stick or pen and lightly pack meduim around cutting.
6. it then goes into the clone box which has two 40watt flouro tubes almost touching cuttings on a 24 hour cycle. I mist the cuttings 3 times a day and fill the clone pan just up to the little bottom line of cups (about 1/8"). I also add a heating pad under the clone box set on med to keep water above ambient temp in res. I re-fill water when it evaporates 100%

Using this method I have 100% success on clones and have protruding roots in 7-10 days depending on strain.


----------



## stumps (Jun 9, 2009)

Way to go muscle Bud. I made a little bubble cloner. here is what I do. fill the res with tap water add a little superthrive wrap and stuff cuttings in the lid plug it in. Put the dome on and mist twice a day. roots in 5 replant in 15.


----------



## bigbuddy69 (Jun 10, 2009)

I was describing an "aeroponic" cloner, I'm sure some of you have seen them. Is that the same as a bubble cloner? I'm always interested in new ways of cloning, thats why I have what I'm using now.

Are there pics available of the bubble cloner?

thanks!


----------



## stumps (Jun 10, 2009)

here is a couple pics of my little one. and one of the little tree I grew in it. From a 4th week flowering clone. sorry didn't rely take pics to show it . you can see the root rot from growing in that little res. water got way to warm in the flower room. that was before the cool tube.


----------



## stumps (Jun 10, 2009)

here are a few more.


----------



## Scuba (Jun 10, 2009)

I've had huge problems with keeping res temp and water temp down. I have a working cloner but i don't know how to keep it cool since it's under the light all the time. is there a cooling element i could buy or do i just have to load frozen water bottles all day. which doesn't help. it melts to fast. like a 2liter bottle in 2 hrs maybe 4 if i'm luck and get a cooler day.


----------



## LowEnder (Jul 23, 2009)

Scuba said:


> I've had huge problems with keeping res temp and water temp down. I have a working cloner but i don't know how to keep it cool since it's under the light all the time. is there a cooling element i could buy or do i just have to load frozen water bottles all day. which doesn't help. it melts to fast. like a 2liter bottle in 2 hrs maybe 4 if i'm luck and get a cooler day.


I'm assuming you do not have an airstone in your res.... Might want to try that, fixed some temp issues I was dealing with at one point.



To answer the original issue:
*note* I didn't read the entire post b/c it started getting off topic, so this might have already been said *note*

When I started trying to clone I spent about 2 months playing with the rockwool cubes and a tray/humidity dome. I could not for the life of me get anything to root. I knew what my issues where but I couldn't get over them. What my problems was, was patients and figuring out how often I needed to water them. So what I did which fixed everything, was to setup a diy bubble cloner. I didn't look at any of the diy setups on here or anywhere else, I just figued out what they need, which is mostier and air. So I took a clear rubber maid container, one that would be used for food, and cut holes in the lid so that I could put neoprem inserts into it. With a cloner like this I didn't see any reason to have the container dark, as you can easily clean it out if any signs of alge apear. I like the small container sizes as well, because you can deal with it alot earier and put it anywhere below a light. Also the neoprem inserts can always be switched out with pieces of tubing with a slit on the side so that it can be opened and the clone inserted, incase you can not get them. Anyways, I added bubble stones to the container so that bubbles come up under the clones. When the clones are put into this setup they should have just a tiny bit of the stem in the water. They could even be suspended above the water as long as the bubbles splash the stem. Thats it... You can add rooting hormone, which will speed up the process, but its not needed. Also, there is no need to have any kind of humidity dome or atleast I have never seen any need for this unless your RH in your area is below 40-50%.

And simple to just fix what you have setup right now, which is a clone in a cup of water is to add a airstone to it. You can root a clone by just putting it in standing water but you will get poor roots, small and not very useful, and it will take a very long time.

Some of you might disagree with what I have said but it doesn't matter to me. I've had 100% success rate from my setup and thats without having to do anything but cut a clone with a node on the end and stick em in the cloner.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jul 23, 2009)

You have resurrected and old thread. But your advise is solid. That clone sat in that cup for 3 weeks and no roots. I put an airstone in the cup and had roots 3 days later. That clone is now a mom growing out of control lol. She has givin me 4 cuttings that i have in a bubbler bowl i made, pretty much like the one you decribed.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Aug 14, 2009)




----------

